# Ewe in labour but tiny vulva...



## shepherdO (Mar 12, 2019)

So my little katahdin is on labour, and has been on and off for over 24 hours.  Lots of stopping and staying, so I'm not overly worried about the duration.

However, I would do an internal to see how things are going but for the size of her vulva.  It's tiny.  Literally a couple fingers long. And it's only just now getting a bit moist and poofy.

She's due today, and is carrying likely trips or quads
  Not sure what to do.  My gut says just wait.  I'm pretty sure I couldn't get more than an inch past the vulva anyway, which presumably means she's not well dilated at the cervix either?

Has anyone had a lambing where the ewe is ready to push, the lamb is at the cervix but the exit just isn't ready yet?  It's usually the other way around, correct?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 12, 2019)

@Baymule @Mike CHS ....help please


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm not sure anyone can help you without seeing it. If it is ringwomb I'd want a vet's opinion on it asap. Being in labor that long without progress would have me real nervous knowing she's carrying trips or quads.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 12, 2019)

I agree it's time for a vet.  Did you have an ultra sound or are you guessing it's multiples?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2019)

What happened  to your lambing ????


----------



## shepherdO (Mar 14, 2019)

So... she stopped labouring.  I'm not sure what to do.

Never saw any mucus or waters, vulva never got 'filled up'.  She just stopped labouring.  She's happy as a clam right now.  She does go through periods where she'll lay down and seem to be focusing, but nothing serious.

Not sure if it was false labour, or if things didn't go right inside and she stopped/lambs died, or...?

At this point I'm kind of waiting for her to start again - she's only 2 days overdue at this point.  At the same time, I'm not sure about the dead lamb possibility...  I would have thought that she'd at least go into hard labour and expel SOMETHING before (eg) the lambs got stuck and died.  But nothing.

Udder still big, vulva still small...?


----------

